# What's it wrong with my golf swing?



## thelank1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Guys, I just can't seem to hit anything consistent. I pull the ball then, slice it and then hook. The worst is the pull-hook. Any comments gratefully received.
​


[video=youtube_share;i20iVhoHhfQ]http://youtu.be/i20iVhoHhfQ[/video]


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2012)

You seem to initially pick the club up way on the outside rather than turn naturally.


But what to I know. I'm a wonker


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

The swing path is the first problem I'm afraid. Out to in
Then at impact, the club face is very inconsistent. Sometimes pointing left of left, sometimes just left and sometimes right.
You may need to change the backswing too to help you improve the club face at impact.
What's your grip like?


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

I found if I take the club back more on the inside i cast it out over the top 

bobmac my grip is a neutral grip, what would you suggest to fix my swing path?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			I found if I take the club back more on the inside i cast it out over the top 

bobmac my grip is a neutral grip, what would you suggest to fix my swing path?
		
Click to expand...

Place a head cover behind and in front of the ball as in the video below and try not to hit them.
That will improve your path.

[video=youtube;KsrovFJ3o9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I&amp;list=UUFeb2vdftHQESr49G8ZorhQ&amp;  index=37&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Twire (Mar 28, 2012)

Your extreamly flat at the top of your back swing, so much so, it looks like your chest is pointing to the sky. This makes it very difficult to drop the club inside and incourages an out to in/over the top swing.


Disclaimer.. I'm not an expert, so you might want to take my observation with a pinch of salt.


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Twire said:



			Your extreamly flat at the top of your back swing, so much so, it looks like your chest is pointing to the sky. This makes it very difficult to drop the club inside and incourages an out to in/over the top swing.
		
Click to expand...

So am I rotating my upper torso too much do you think?


----------



## Twire (Mar 28, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			So am I rotating my upper torso too much do you think?
		
Click to expand...


I think you might be over cooking it a little.

You have a nice posture at address. If you can imagine a rod going through the top of your head, through your body and out your arse, that's what you should be trying to rotate around. Maybe try taking your backswing until your left arm is horizontal to the ground and hit a few balls like that, see how it feels.


----------



## nil1121 (Mar 28, 2012)

looks like you have a massive over swing and by the time your arms catch up your body on the down swing you are already swinging out to in, try a shorter back swing


----------



## Snelly (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks pretty agricultural!    I would have a couple of lessons if I was you.  

Either that or take up ice hockey or lumberjacking.


----------



## Ian_S (Mar 28, 2012)

As with some others, I'm no expert so take my comments with a pinch of salt. It looks to me like you're overswinging and it's causing you to fall in towards the ball. If you freeze as you're making contact, you look cramped, only just able to get your arms past your body. 

That shows in the angle of your club shaft with the ground. It's at about 54 degrees when you set-up (at which point presumably the heel of the club head is parallel to the ground). As you're coming through to make contact, it's at around 63 degrees. If you get hold of your club now, hold it so the head is flush on the ground then tilt it away from you until the part of the head nearest to you is about half an inch off the ground, that's the angle your clubhead comes through the ball at.

Like I say, I'm no expert, but I would work on shortening your swing and trying to bring your club down through the same angle as you setup.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 29, 2012)

ooo flat - then coming in on a steeper plane - watch it in slow mo and you'll see it

best of luck
x


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys, this is such a frustrating game no matter what I do I keep screwing it up. I have had loads of lessons and with different pros now .

I have taken another video ill upload in a min.


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

it feels better and different but I'm not convinced 


​
[video=youtube_share;m1021PV6MUg]http://youtu.be/m1021PV6MUg[/video]


----------



## Twire (Mar 29, 2012)

It's looking better, but I'd still shorten the back swing a little more for now. The problem I see is the transition at the top of your swing. If you look around the 4 second mark you will see your left shoulder dip quite a lot when it should be doing the opposite and moving up and left while unwinding. A good way to get a feel of this (do it in slow motion) is to get to the top of your backswing and stop (you can do this with out a club). Hold that position and then start to unwind slowly from the hips and still holding at the top watch what happens to your shoulder, it should be moving to the left, back and up.


----------



## Ian_S (Mar 29, 2012)

I know this is probably an unfair comparison, and looking at your handicap you're a better golfer than I am, but if you compare your position at the bottom of the swing to Ernie Els (told you it was unfair), you can see that Twire is right. You need to get that left shoulder round and up.







Out of interest, did you used to/still do play cricket? It almost looks like you suffer from the 'cover drive' swing that I did/probably still do.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 29, 2012)

The second video is better as you are taking the club back better but you get the club badly across the line at the top, it is pointing way right of target.  This is creating many problems in your downswing.

Start by looking at this video, I think it may hep with getting the club in a better position at the top.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqIcJMYieE


----------



## Heidi (Mar 29, 2012)

still looks awfully flat to me! 

tried to check frame by frame - but its hard - did you know you start your backswing with your torso and arms rather than your knees/hips!

try my wee man - he has a nice swing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMtQjnsoD8c


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2012)

im no expert but you have to be hitting a fade with that swing. you seem to take it to the top then loop back round on an out to in swing. ive seen people use the opposite to this where they take it way outside to start then drop it back inside. try taking the club way outside so that it forces you to drop it back inside to hit the ball. i dont recomend you to do this all the time but just to get the feeling of dropping it inside.


----------



## Dave B (Mar 30, 2012)

It would be good to see a view with the video directly opposite, (head on), you as you can only tell so much from behind.

There's a definite over swing and you do lose it slightly at the top which gives you a lot of work to do to get everything back on plane for a clean strike of the ball on the down swing.

Try Bob's suggestion with the head covers and you can also try placing a ball behind the club head at address to make sure you have a smooth takeaway, (you can do this in the front room using a half swing).

Next time you go to the range start with 1/2 swings until you are happy that you are hitting everything out of the middle and go to 10-0-clock, 11-0-clock until you have a good 3/4 swing. 

I generally only use  a 3/4 swing for my irons and I don't suffer any distance issues and retain accuracy, however people like Bob are far more qualified to give advice


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

I did play a lot of cricket as a youngster  finally an excuse 

if only I could swing like the big easy! I worked last night on trying to shorten my back swing and get the feeling of the left solder pulling up at the start of my down swing. I played 18 holes with a calming influence that plays off 6 and the result was a round of 82 (40 points) that's my best round for months.   

Hiedi I have been studying that guys swing loads is video tips are brill 

I have a lesson tonight after work I will see what changes this evening and maybe upload a new swing


----------



## JustOne (Mar 31, 2012)

1) Don't lift your chin up, keep your eyes looking DOWN at the ball, feel your left shoulder (and left pectorial) turn BELOW your chin. at the moment your shoulders turn flat and forces your head up in the backswing (early extension) from there you have to get back down again!! and this is causing you to steepen the club considerably on the way down and bob around all over the place just to get it back to the ball.

2) imagine to your right hand side there is a rose bush, it's just over waist high.. on the backswing you want to swing the club up and over it (as your left shouder turns below your chin) and on the downswing you want to crop all the flowers off the top of it!

3) You've also got a bit of an overswing that might need working on, although that never stopped John Daly! :thup:


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 1, 2012)

Or

You could aim down the right rough, take a stronger grip, and make that pull hook your friend.








My advice is rubbish, but cheap.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 1, 2012)

The 1st video looked more like you think turn as opposed to coil, and the clubface seems quite shut at the top, so I wonder about forearm rotation. I have a book by cochran and stobbs which I think has some nice stick pictures illustrating the basic movements involved in the golf swing, I'd like to post them but can't atm as I have lent the book to somebody. 

I'd be tempted to do some work on posture too as I'm not sure the position you are in at address helps you. I quite like the ideas seen in Ballards connection book asking what position you would be in if somebody was dropping a large heavy object from above or the feeling from jumping up and landing, to feel the kind of readiness you want.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 1, 2012)

Massive overswing, reduce that would be a start


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 1, 2012)

You are across the line at the top.  This is the major fault in your swing.


----------



## thelank1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

it feels so odd with a short back swing I have been keeping it short but keep rushing the down swing!! I no am hitting better shots but seem to be doing a dance after hitting each one.


----------



## AxelBenito (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus wept that's a huge swing


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 2, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			it feels so odd with a short back swing I have been keeping it short but keep rushing the down swing!! I no am hitting better shots but seem to be doing a dance after hitting each one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm having problems with an overswing.

It's much tougher to deal with than, say, swaying, where there are specific drills to help the muscle memory.

I'm just trying slow motion swings, stopping at the top and making sure the club is in the right place, then practising full swings without the ball.

Both of which are fine.

But as soon as the ball is there, so is the overswing.

I think you just have to make sure you are working on the right things, and then accept it's not going to be a quick fix. Not very positive, I know, but I can't find any easy drills that are helping at all with this one (If you do find something that works, pm me asap, please.....)

But, what the heck, if the game was easy, it'd be boring, wouldn't it.


----------



## thelank1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			But, what the heck, if the game was easy, it'd be boring, wouldn't it.


Click to expand...

yeah it would be easy lol, I have a lesson tonight so I will let you know what drills if any he gives me


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2012)

This video will be a great help to you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH-e0WvxwPI


----------



## thelank1985 (Apr 3, 2012)

Had my lesson last night, after the pro stopped laughing at what I had done to the beautiful swing he tough me  we set to work re-designing my swing.

I have now got a shorter back swing and the club is much higher and doesn't cross the line. For me my bad movement was a move with the left side with my body trying to attack the ball. We worked on a drill to use my right hand only on the club to get the feeling of my right side doing the work, I then gripped lightly with the left hand and kept that feeling of the right side controlling the motion. I feel much more coiled and compacted at the top of my back swing.

It was very hit and miss (literally) but it was feeling like much more of a swing. The pro has told me to leave my driver, 3 wood, 4 and 5 iron at home for a couple weeks and stick to the short clubs using no more than 5 wood from the tee.

I have listened they are out of the bag  I'm on a mission to play the best I can play.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 3, 2012)

Great.  Please let us know how you get on.


----------

